# Tile over lightweight concrete



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

Was going to lay these tiles directly down on the 2x4's and lightweight concrete. The height between tiles and carpet is perfect we dont want to go any higher if possible. :whistling 

Question is for you guys with the years of experience will this hold up? What can i do to insure a solid bond? Thanks everyone


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

It'll never last. You don't want to install single tiles over those two different materials. Lighweight concrete can be bad news and tile over the dimensional wood is never a good idea.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Bud's right, it'll never last!! Your could put some Schluter Ditra mat on top of your existing sub-floor/2x4's which is an uncoupling membrane. It is only about 1/8-3/16" thick so it won't add a lot to your overall height


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

:sad: damn it!! in this application i guess we will just break out the lightweight concrete and 2x, then frame it in and use ply and backerboard.

what about on 2nd story apartment bathrooms floors. where the floor is completely lightweight concrete?


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> Bud's right, it'll never last!! Your could put some Schluter Ditra mat on top of your existing sub-floor/2x4's which is an uncoupling membrane. It is only about 1/8-3/16" thick so it won't add a lot to your overall height


thanks i missed this post. might have to give that stuff a try


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

wopachop said:


> thanks i missed this post. might have to give that stuff a try


:thumbup: Try it, you'll like it. :thumbup:

I agree with Bud also, the slate is really soft and will crack easily over the differing substrates. The Kerdi adds very little to the height, and you won't have any problems down the road.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

wopachop said:


> what about on 2nd story apartment bathrooms floors. where the floor is completely lightweight concrete?


What I'll usually do is go over the whole area with a paint roller and Keralastic liquid latex and let it dry overnight.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bill_Vincent said:


> What I'll usually do is go over the whole area with a paint roller and Keralastic liquid latex and let it dry overnight.


What's the benefit of this? Do you then use Kerabond/Keralastic (or similar) for thinset when setting tile?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The benefit is that it'll stop the concrete from powdering as most lightweight concretes are notorious for, and the tile will stay, and yes, I'll always use K/K over it afterward.


----------

